# DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)



## Herbboy (19. Mai 2008)

*DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*

Ich hab für meine interne DVB-T-Karte "AverMedia A310" eine Software von Acer "TV Joy". Die funktioniert zwar, aber: vorprogrammieren geht nicht...

Hab mir nur Media Portal runtergeladen, aber entweder die Karte ist inkompatibel (auf der dt. website von MP hab ich sie auch nicht gefunden), oder ich hab verpeilt, wie man die Karte bei MP aktiviert oder zufügt...


Welche Alternativen gibt es an freeware?


----------



## Onlinestate (19. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*

Am meisten wird auf ProgDVB verwiesen. Hab allerdings null Erfahrung damit.
Unter Windows verwende ich immer das Herstellertool und unter Linux andere Tools (wobei ich es dort auch mit VLC zum Laufen brachte, was allerdings nicht mehr kann, als das Bild und Ton anzuzeigen).


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*

- Hat die Karte einen BDA-Treiber und wenn ja hast du ihn installiert?
- Welche Karte ist es genau - auf der Avermedia-Seite finde ich kein A310?
- Gibts auf der Acer-Seite nen BDA-Treiber (welcher Lappi isses denn?)


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 20.05.2008 00:38 schrieb:
			
		

> - Hat die Karte einen BDA-Treiber und wenn ja hast du ihn installiert?
> - Welche Karte ist es genau - auf der Avermedia-Seite finde ich kein A310?
> - Gibts auf der Acer-Seite nen BDA-Treiber (welcher Lappi isses denn?)




wie erkenne ich denn, ob BDA-treiber drauf sind? was genau ist der unterschied zu den normalen treibern (die karte geht ja) ?

die karte ist halt eine speziell für acer gefertigte, hab ich irgendwo gelesen.

es ist ein acer 5920G mit der zusatzbezeichung 702G25MN.

treiber gibt es halt für die karte an sich bei den downloads für aspire 5920, aber die heißen nicht speziell BDA oder so, sondern tragen einfach den namen der karte.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*

Die Treiber von der Acer-HP für den A310 Tuner sind eigentlich DBA-Treiber.
Verwunderlich das das MediaPortal den Tuner dann nicht erkennt.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 20.05.2008 10:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Die Treiber von der Acer-HP für den A310 Tuner sind eigentlich DBA-Treiber.
> Verwunderlich das das MediaPortal den Tuner dann nicht erkennt.




vielleicht weiß ich nur nicht, WIE ich die karte da aktvieren kann oder was auch immer...? hab auch nach 10-15min suche nach ner einstiegsanleitung keinen bock mehr gehabt, weiterzusuchen... wenn ich dieses config-tool starte und zB bei capturecard was adden will, dann heißt es, dass nix gefunden wurde. habe auch sonst keinen menüpunkt gefunden, der hilfreich schien...


----------



## Eol_Ruin (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*



			
				Herbboy am 20.05.2008 12:54 schrieb:
			
		

> vielleicht weiß ich nur nicht, WIE ich die karte da aktvieren kann oder was auch immer...? hab auch nach 10-15min suche nach ner einstiegsanleitung keinen bock mehr gehabt, weiterzusuchen... wenn ich dieses config-tool starte und zB bei capturecard was adden will, dann heißt es, dass nix gefunden wurde. habe auch sonst keinen menüpunkt gefunden, der hilfreich schien...



Hast du den TV-Server korrekt gestartet?


----------



## Herbboy (20. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 20.05.2008 17:02 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 20.05.2008 12:54 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wo finde ich den?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*

hmm


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*



			
				Herbboy am 20.05.2008 23:04 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 20.05.2008 17:02 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der wird normalerweise mitinstalliert wenn man Mediaportal installiert als Windows Dienst.
Schau mal hier:
http://wiki.team-mediaportal.com/MediaPortalTools/DeployToolq


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 23.05.2008 16:44 schrieb:
			
		

> Der wird normalerweise mitinstalliert wenn man Mediaportal installiert als Windows Dienst.
> Schau mal hier:
> http://wiki.team-mediaportal.com/MediaPortalTools/DeployToolq



der link geht zu so ner überischtsseite mit allem möglichen ^^  von server steht da nix...


was heißt mitinstalliert? steht das in irgendeinem startmenüpunkt mitdrin? hab da nix gesehen. oder startet das dann und müßte im taskmanager zu sehen sein?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*



			
				Herbboy am 23.05.2008 16:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Eol_Ruin am 23.05.2008 16:44 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versuch mal den und dann geh auf Punkt 2.3
http://wiki.team-mediaportal.com/MediaPortal_Manual_Index


----------



## Herbboy (23. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*



			
				Eol_Ruin am 23.05.2008 17:32 schrieb:
			
		

> Herbboy am 23.05.2008 16:48 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich check das heute abend mal, muss gleich weg. vlt. hatte ich ja auch irgendwas nicht runtergeladen, oder was falsches?


----------



## Herbboy (26. Mai 2008)

*AW: DVB-T Software gesucht für Acer Notebook (Media Portal geht scheinbar nicht)*

so, ich hatte auf jeden fall was falsches runtergeladen, habe nun den aktuellsten release candidate. 

aber nun ein neues problem: das programm will über mein notebook als "server" fernsehen, der menüpunkt "add capturing card" oder wie das heiß ist weg... und bei starten von "my TV" wird kein server gefunden...

und bei media portal selbst bei "einstellungen" wird immer noch meine karte gefunden...

mann, ich dachte das sei simpel: installieren, starten, karte aussuchen und das war's... 


ich glaub ich bleib beim acer tool und schreib das vorprogrammieren einfach ab...


----------

